# Hey angelbaby whatcha think??



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I know you make some totally bomb cakes that look way awesome. I thought it would be cool to try and make a 3D cake for Ryan. My attempt at marzipan was so so sad lol so I used home made butter cream frosting that was chilled over night. Let me know what you think 

first sculpting and setting in the fridge, the frosting was starting to get soft. lol










I used some black tube frosting for the eyes and made a thin glaze with cocoa powder and milk to coat the whole cake.



















The teeth are kinda crooked and the eyes are a bit off but not to horrible for a first try right :woof:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thats awesome , really cool . has he seen it yet? iv never been great with marzipan either lol , always stick to butter cream or fondant or royal icing. Way to go chica good job !!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks girl :hug: He's at work right now, it's a surprise  I think he'll like it, It's red velvet cake too so it'll look all bloody when we cut it


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats cool looking


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Why thank you.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That's pretty freakin rad! GREAT job Krystal!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks!!!! I can't wait till Ryan gets off work. I think he's gunna like it


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

that does look cool


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats awesome K!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Holly  I'm gunna attempt a pit cake next


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I saw this on FB Krystal you did an amazing job for your first try. I wanna know what Ryan thinks when he gets home


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll try and get a pic of his face for you  We should totally make a special pitty cake when you come out


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww can it be a rednose  And I am so down to see that, and yes I would love to see his face, I bet he is gonna love it, you really did an awesome job girl


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

thats rocks!! So realistic I would not want to eat it!! lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great job KG!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks you guys  He came home and was like, "Woa that's BA!!!" we still haven't cut it yet


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

aww thats cool he liked it , I wouldnt want to cut it either looks 2 good , although red velvet is my fav lol.


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Haha shut up that is so cool! I love it! I like how the cocoa glaze made it look nice and old and dirty


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea the dirty glaze came out really really good. A good friend of mine wants me to make him a green skull for his wedding cake loll


----------

